# SIP Little Batman Fish



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, not a betta, but an oto. But I love all my fish, and since this is the memorial section... 

A month and a half ago, I went to Petsmart to replace my oto, Tweek, who had passed on. I looked at their oto tank and it was empty. I even asked the employee there. She looked and said, "No, we're all out." Just as I was about to give up and go home, I spotted something out of the corner of my eye. Hiding behind the sticker they had placed on the glass was a teeny tiny oto, the smallest I had ever seen in a store. Poor thing was all alone and skinny. Though I didn't have high hopes for this starving oto making it, I took him home- I knew he would die if left at Petsmart, so at least he had a chance in my tank.

My daughter named him Batman Fish. Batman Fish never really meshed with the other otos in my tank- I'm not sure why, but he always acted the part of the loner. His tummy slowly began to fill out, but he never got as plump as my fat little pot bellied otos. Two weeks ago, he began to get red streaks. I was afraid he was a goner, but didn't treat him with anything other than clean water since meds usually seem to kill otos faster than illness. Miraculously, he began to get better.

This morning, a horrible sight greeted my eyes. I have an adult ramshorn snail, William the Conqueror, in my tank, along with an assassin snail to take care of William's numerous progeny. Darth Vader, my assassin, always left William alone. Last night, when we were all in bed, Darth Vader killed William. I found William's empty shell this morning. But even worse, there was a little oto tail sticking out of William's shell. Somehow, Batman Fish had wedged himself inside the shell and gotten himself stuck. He was dead when I found him.

What a horrible, senseless death. Poor little Batman Fish survived against all odds, and then went and got himself trapped in a snail shell.

SIP little Batman Fish- I will always remember your valorous spirit.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Thats awful! I am so sorry for your loss!!!!!!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses.

Swim in peace Batman Fish _and_ William the Conquerer.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you guys. We had a nice little funeral ceremony for them both. They are both buried together. I figured since they practically died together, they can swim/glide together under the rainbow bridge.

Why does it seem that stuff like this always happens at night, when we're asleep?


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I was going to make a joke about Batman Fish wanting a Batcave, but I won't.

I'm sorry. I have three otos and I love them. They're funny little fish and I would be crushed if this happened to me.

You did what you could for him and, if he was sick, at least he's not feeling ill anymore.


----------

